# Restarting ... again



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

When high-capacity TiVos start filling up, they start restarting while connected to the internet. Halting any internet connection will hold the restarts. Previously, having HQ turn off the SKIP feature also worked. (Now not so much, for some reason.)

My high-capacity Edge started restarting as it filled up as well, but now it’s doing it regardless of being connected to the internet. (I turned off SKIP a while ago.) At least previously I could just manually connect quickly before a unit restarted to update the guide, and it would stably record while disconnected from the internet. Now I can’t even do that. 

Things just keep brightening up, lol.


----------



## Patrick (May 27, 2002)

TishTash said:


> When high-capacity TiVos start filling up, they start restarting while connected to the internet. Halting any internet connection will hold the restarts. Previously, having HQ turn off the SKIP feature also worked. (Now not so much, for some reason.)


My TiVo Edge is doing the same thing (spontaneously rebooting only when the network is connected). However, in my case I'm only at 20% capacity (although I do have suggestions recording). I'm going to try Clear & Delete Everything to see if that will fix the issue.


----------



## mllacey (Jan 11, 2005)

I thought I was the one having this issue as I'm seeing it on my 10GB Edge and 13GB Bolt.
Both are at 70% full but have stopped after I deleted shows to get them down to 60 - 65% full.


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

mllacey said:


> I thought I was the one having this issue as I'm seeing it on my 10GB Edge and 13GB Bolt.
> Both are at 70% full but have stopped after I deleted shows to get them down to 60 - 65% full.


Which is silly, because if you need to do that, what's the point of having a high-capacity TiVo?


----------



## mllacey (Jan 11, 2005)

It's been stable since but I have not allowed it to get past 70%.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mllacey said:


> I thought I was the one having this issue as I'm seeing it on my 10GB Edge and 13GB Bolt.
> Both are at 70% full but have stopped after I deleted shows to get them down to 60 - 65% full.





TishTash said:


> Which is silly, because if you need to do that, what's the point of having a high-capacity TiVo?


Well, 60% is still 6TB and 7.8TB, respectively, so still way better than stock. You just lose the automatic trimming and need to do more shepherding of content.

I need to check if our 6TB and 8TB Roamio Pro's are fairing any better after purging their content; though I'd need to reinstall some Mini's to replicate our previous setup when reboots were common. (We'd pulled all TiVo's in January, but just reactivated/reinstalled the Pro's after Opening Day, when the nephew discovered that YouTube TV lacked the regional sports coverage for his favorite MLB team.)

edit: p.s. Arguably, 3.6TB and 4.8TB (60% of my 6 & 8TB drives) doesn't make the extra effort and expense all that attractive.


----------

